# The Jeffs vs. The Davids



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Usually any large group of people like kb includes far too many Toms and Mikes and Marys.  But, it seems to me that they aren't around because there are far too many Davids.  The Davids have driven out the more popular names in an effort to become the most common name on Kindleboards.  It's a coup I tells ya.

As a decent member of a moderately popular name, I think it's time for the Jeffs (well, the Geoffs, too) to declare war on the evil Davids before the take over completely over.... Its a call to arms for all the Jeffs (and Jeff supporters) to get the Davids before they get us!!!


(now I just need to figure out how to woo Scarlet over to the cause.  I hear she has imaginary, cartoon anti-David bombs.  Maybe I can promise her a position as an Honorary Jeff ... hmmmm ....)



Allons Jeffrois de la Patrie, 
Le jour de gloire est arrivé ! 
Contre nous de la tyrannie (des Davids), 
L'étendard sanglant est levé, 
L'étendard sanglant est levé, 
Entendez-vous dans les campagnes


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah-ha. It's time to defeat those rascals. Count me in.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually, scarlet went on an odd rampage and killed McAfee and Half-Orc, so all wars with the Davids must be called off.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Actually, scarlet went on an odd rampage and killed McAfee and Half-Orc, so all wars with the Davids must be called off.


Spoil-sport.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

There's still Derrico and Burton lurking about ...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> There's still Derrico and Burton lurking about ...


I've warned Derrico in the Twiller thread and don't know Burton.

However, I may be bribed for obscene amount of Godiva chocolate and Crumbs cupcakes.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> However, I may be bribed for obscene amount of Godiva chocolate and Crumbs cupcakes.


In the mail.

Geoffs/Jeffs unite! There are more of us than Davids:

geoffthomas
Geoffrey
Geoff
geoff3009
Geoffrey Thorne
geoffreigrieg
Jeff
jeffandtonya
jeff1776
jeffskent
jeffglenntx
jeffknouse
jeffchri
jeffjackson2
jeffreypende26
jefferyriggs34
JeffM
jeffthomas
jeffnewton25
jefftessin
Jeff987
Jeff Sentinel
jeffbell489
jeffu
jeffers0n4
jeffhardy45
jeffmatt
jeffhummer72
jeffrey27
jeffh457
jeffkrwonick
jeFFcaRt98
JeffSherratt
jeffylucia
jeffmartin31
jefflock79
jefferson111
jeffcrimmel
JeffreyCarver
Jefftrong
jeffroneey
jeffthompson8022
jeffyunker
JL Bryan
Jeffrmarks


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I've warned Derrico in the Twiller thread and don't know Burton.
> 
> However, I may be bribed for obscene amount of Godiva chocolate and Crumbs cupcakes.


I'm short on Crumb cakes but what are thoughts around homemade Tamales?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Perfect.

The Jeffs and the Davids will destroy each other... leaving KindleBoards for us Daniels to claim.

Fellow Daniels -- I am calling out the banners.  Daniel Pyle, bring your bathtub monsters.  Valmore Daniels, bring your dragons.  Danielle Lee, bring your inhuman creature.  BrenDAN Carrol, bring your knights of death.  Now is our time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm short on Crumb cakes but what are thoughts around homemade Tamales?


Oh! I love Tamales! But I'm not a hit-woman. . . . . . . just a prankster.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm short on Crumb cakes but what are thoughts around homemade Tamales?


No pork, but otherwise YUM!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! I love Tamales! But I'm not a hit-woman. . . . . . . just a prankster.


I'm not a hit-woman. I'm an interplanetary secret agent. With a background in Russian.



DArenson said:


> Perfect.
> 
> The Jeffs and the Davids will destroy each other... leaving KindleBoards for us Daniels to claim.
> 
> Fellow Daniels -- I am calling out the banners. Daniel Pyle, bring your bathtub monsters. Valmore Daniels, bring your dragons. Danielle Lee, bring your inhuman creature. BrenDAN Carrol, bring your knights of death. Now is our time.


In the end only I will be standing.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> In end only I will be standing.


Susan and Cobbie will get you eventually.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Susan and Cobbie will get you eventually.


Nah, Cobbie's much too nice.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

You people scare me...and I love you for it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> In the end only I will be standing.


hmmmm ... on one hand, I feel it's part of my ethnic heritage to befriend scarlet women. On the other hand, she may be an evil genius with her own agenda. On the other other hand, she'd be a fabulous evil genius. On the other other other hand she could turn on me. On the other other other other hand I'm beginning to look like Lakshmi.

Maybe I'll just take her out to a circuit party and dance the night away.... and then serve her tamales for breakfast. She'll be under my spell. *now where did I put my evil laugh*


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> ... and then serve her tamales for breakfast.


Chocolate tamales:

http://www.chocolatetamales.com/


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We take our left over masa, mix with raisins, cinnamon, sugar and other secret ingredients to make sweet tamales ....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But I'm not a hit-woman


That's such a relief to hear.


Spoiler



I was worried.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Susan and Cobbie will get you eventually.


<snicker>



scarlet said:


> Nah, Cobbie's much too nice.


What, exactly, are you implying?



Geoffrey said:


> On the other other other other hand I'm beginning to look like Lakshmi.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> We take our left over masa, mix with raisins, cinnamon, sugar and other secret ingredients to make sweet tamales ....


I think you could bribe me with that. But I'm staying away from any "circuit parties".


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.M. Roy said:


>


nice. but who's the green guy fencing against me?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> nice. but who's the green guy fencing against me?


Why, that's Kermit, of course. Seeking revenge for what you did to the Orcster.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's the call to arms for all NogDogs and Noggins. Let's go, boys and girls!

*cricket chirp*

*cricket chirp*

*cricket chirp*

OK, how about the Charleses?

_Charles Emery
charlesjohn
Charles.Shea
Charles
charlespearce
scharles007
chatwincharles
charlesw525
Charles Bradley
Charless
aliencharles
CharlesWWW001
CharlesGramlich
johncharles314
charlestaylor142
Charlesrliggett
Charlesrliggetz
charlie.wycoff
Charliejw1
charlie258
charlie82
charliebrown0510
Chuck
chuckj
chuckles (not sure about this one)
chuck29mckeinly
chazz245
chazparker15
chas
NogDog_ (huh?)

Heh...not too shabby.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is very fun to read from the sidelines, as I don't think there are nearly as many Karens on KB as we would need to factor into anything.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> This is very fun to read from the sidelines, as I don't think there are nearly as many Karens on KB as we would need to factor into anything.


Hey, there's only one of me and I seem to be causing some stir, so jump on in. People may give you cookies.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> This is very fun to read from the sidelines, as I don't think there are nearly as many Karens on KB as we would need to factor into anything.


We could adopt you into the Jeff Club - make you a Karen-Jeff and sic you on the evil Davids


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Hey, there's only one of me and I seem to be causing some stir, so jump on in. People may give you cookies.


I like cookies.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> We could adopt you into the Jeff Club - make you a Karen-Jeff and sic you on the evil Davids


Good idea. We may need to have open adoption to best the dread Davids.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will certainly be here to hold your cape.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I will certainly be here to hold your cape.
> 
> Just sayin......


Yay!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Hmmm... Join Scarlet? Or leave it open to whoever offers me the most chocolate shakes?

Or sit by and watch, ya'll are very entertaining!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

caracara said:


> Hmmm... Join Scarlet? Or leave it open to whoever offers me the most chocolate shakes?
> 
> Or sit by and watch, ya'll are very entertaining!


Jamba juice? They do a nice chocolate. I get it with strawberries.

But got to be honest, I don't know how much of an army I can afford right now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

caracara said:


> Or sit by and watch, ya'll are very entertaining!


We need more Texans in the fight. I'll take up the slack that Scarlet can't heft.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> We need more Texans in the fight. I'll take up the slack that Scarlet can't heft.


I'm not sure, but I think I've just been insulted.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'm not sure, but I think I've just been insulted.


You said you couldn't afford much of an army and I offered to cover you. What's insulting about that?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Has anyone noticed how conspicuous the Davids are in their silence?  Could your victory be that easy?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Has anyone noticed how conspicuous the Davids are in their silence? Could your victory be that easy?


They're both dead, they can't speak....

Actually, I don't know if either of them know about this thread.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Has anyone noticed how conspicuous the Davids are in their silence? Could your victory be that easy?


It's a plot to lull us into a false sense of security. They're rallying their forces and preparing to strike. We must remain diligent.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

and vigilant.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> and vigilant.


Oh yeah. That's the word I wanted.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> They're both dead, they can't speak....
> 
> Actually, I don't know if either of them know about this thread.


Wars are so much easier to win when the foul enemy isn't paying attention.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Wars are so much easier to win when the foul enemy isn't paying attention.


They rarely venture beyond the cellars of the Book Bazaar. It's too dark in there. I'm not going in after them.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*clacket-squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dangit, was that my microphone, now they'll know I'm list-*

*static*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe all we non-Davids/Jeffs can join the "Scarlet Army" and RULE THE WORLD!  Scarlet, wouldn't you rather be in charge of the entire Scarlet Army than be a Bond Girl or evil henchwoman for the Davids/Jeffs?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no. We're in dire straits now. The Orcster has awakened and the women have turned against us.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Oh no. We're in dire straits now. The Orcster has awakened and the women have turned against us.


There was never need for this war, Jeff. We have already conquered the Cafe, yet face intrusion and assault by the Daniels. Let us make peace so we might face our enemies stronger and united. Do not be fooled by claims of our... unpleasant actions. Daniels' propaganda, all of it.

We actually _cook _the meat of our defeated enemies before we eat it.

David Dalglish


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I do think all the womenfolk should band together, stand aside and let the crazy men kill each other off.  Oh, wait, we might need some of them for reproduction purposes.  Well, we can save some cute ones.

And Half-Orc, don't ask me to cook your enemies.  And I'm definitely not cleaning up the mess in the basement.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Well, we can save some cute ones.


Crap.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

All right, maybe we'll save some funny ones too.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Well, we can save some cute ones.


Do the cute ones have to be straight?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Do the cute ones have to be straight?


well, it IS for reproduction purposes...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Well, we can save some cute ones.





scarlet said:


> All right, maybe we'll save some funny ones too.


Ooooooo! Dibs on


Spoiler



you thought I was going to name names, didn't you?


!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Do the cute ones have to be straight?





BTackitt said:


> well, it IS for reproduction purposes...





Susan in VA said:


> Ooooooo! Dibs on
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I am so sorry I started this idea.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I am so sorry I started this idea.


tee hee hee ....oh oops, sorry. I'm straight now ... har har har


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> tee hee hee ....oh oops, sorry. I'm straight now ... har har har


The lengths to which some people will go to be saved from doom...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Do the cute ones have to be straight?





BTackitt said:


> well, it IS for reproduction purposes...





Geoffrey said:


> tee hee hee ....oh oops, sorry. I'm straight now ... har har har





Susan in VA said:


> The lengths to which some people will go to be saved from doom...


There is a comment to be posted here.. but .... I am walking away now..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> There is a comment to be posted here.. but .... I am walking away now..


Whew!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We don't need all of them.  Or all of their body parts....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

uh oh ..... I guess I either need to vie for the roll of shopping buddy .... or team up with the Davids


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> uh oh ..... I guess I either need to vie for the roll of shopping buddy .... or team up with the Davids


I'm outta here.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm on the side of the biggest briber.  Make me an offer.

Terry


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> I'm on the side of the biggest briber. Make me an offer.


Me, too. I'm going mercenary on this.

Linda


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tsilver said:


> I'm on the side of the biggest briber. Make me an offer.





LCEvans said:


> Me, too. I'm going mercenary on this.












And if that doesn't work, how about chocolate shoes?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

_Chocolate shoes??_ What a brilliant marketing idea.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> _Chocolate shoes??_ What a brilliant marketing idea.


Agreed. I'm with anyone who has delicious chocolate shoes! And I'm half Korean, so that probably means I'm part ninja or something. Oh, and I'm from Texas.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ooh .... a ninja Texan with Chocolate Shoes - now that's a complete package.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And think how much more tasty it will be to drink champagne from the chocolate shoes.

Just sayin.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> And think how much more tasty it will be to drink champagne from the chocolate shoes.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I'm in!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I'll join the Texans with chocolate shoes! Sounds like a delicious breakfast!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow. I got here late.

ASnd I'm kinda glad.

Chocolate shoes? Don't wear 'em in Vegas...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Why? Did you have a bad experience wearing chocolate shoes in Vegas, David?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Chocolate shoes? Don't wear 'em in Vegas...





Jeff said:


> Why? Did you have a bad experience wearing chocolate shoes in Vegas, David?


Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I could so picture him in a cute LBD and some chocolate pumps ... But only with the right jewelry accents










Or is that just getting too matchy-matchy?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I had my heart broken by a David back in the day. 
I guess you know whose side I'm taking here.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

It is Vegas after all so a LBD might be a little too understated. Now this...










One hopes the lights weren't too hot on the runway!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> It is Vegas after all so a LBD might be a little too understated. Now this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he have the legs to be able to pull that off? - maybe with a dark tight


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL. It needs a purse


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where do you find all of this chocolate stuff?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> Where do you find all of this chocolate stuff?


Ah, the power of Google...


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Can I be a Swiss David and stay neutral? I couldn't fight against my own namesakes, but I'd also hate to engage in a battle against Geoffrey (who was kind enough to choose my book for a reading on Goodreads), Jeff (who is extremely helpful to the board in general and me in particular, especially on technical stuff & sigs and the like), and if you guys already have Scarlet on your side, there's no WAY I'm fighting her. First of all, she left me a good review on Amazon, and second, I hear she's taken out a couple of Davids already and I'm kinda scared!

Meanwhile, I'll be over here trying to convince my wife to help me bake up some chocolate cupcakes or something to use as bribes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Swedish?  You mean Swiss?  They're usually neutral.  And they have great chocolate.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Swedish? You mean Swiss? They're usually neutral. And they have great chocolate.


I want to be the Swedish Daniel and write the next Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I think we should all join together and find a new enemy. Any ideas?


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

New enemy? How may possible evil people can one site hold?! Shouldn't there be a limit to this sort of thing?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Well if the Davids won't fight, and the Charles's won't rally, and the Daniels are pacifists and the women only want chocolate...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

As long as I don't get declared everybody's enemy....

I think we should all just sit down and eat and then go off and read our kindles and get along.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> As long as I don't get declared everybody's enemy....
> 
> I think we should all just sit down and eat and then go off and read our kindles and get along.


Of course, I'm sure you mean we do all that and dress David McAfee in choco-drag ... right?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Well if the Davids won't fight, and the Charles's won't rally, and the Daniels are pacifists and the women only want chocolate...


We Daniels are no pacifists. We came to fight. We simply got distracted with chocolate, and are busy eating now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Of course, I'm sure you mean we do all that and dress David McAfee in choco-drag ... right?


No. I am not wasting chocolate on clothes.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

scarlet said:


> No. I am not wasting chocolate on clothes.


And that is chocolate we Daniels would NOT eat.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Who says you can't wear your chocolate and eat it too?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Who says you can't wear your chocolate and eat it too?


Do *you* want to eat chocolate that someone (especially the Davids) have worn?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well not if the Davids have worn them.

But there are some situations where it would not be all bad.

Never tried it.

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well not if the Davids have worn them.
> 
> But there are some situations where it would not be all bad.
> 
> ...


T.M.I.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

scarlet said:


> T.M.I.


ooops.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> T.M.I.


LOL!

Scarlet, you have a new avatar! Dare I say it's cute, or is that an inappropriate term for The Terror of Kindleboards?


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Swedish? You mean Swiss? They're usually neutral. And they have great chocolate.


Oh yeah, whoops! 

See how priceless a good editor is?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ The Swedes and the Swiss have_ both _traditionally been neutral...


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

My favourite brother is a David so I was going to join the David team but you seem to have wimped out...  how undavid of you!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Of course, I'm sure you mean we do all that and dress David McAfee in choco-drag ... right?


Why does everyone want to dress me in drag?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Why does everyone want to dress me in drag?


That's what happens when you're late. You were voted in as the One We Dress In Drag.
I believe this is the comment that started that runaway train. It all began with a simple pair of chocolate shoes and an innocent mention of Vegas...



David McAfee said:


> Wow. I got here late.
> 
> ASnd I'm kinda glad.
> 
> Chocolate shoes? Don't wear 'em in Vegas...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang, I'm out of pocket for a few days and miss all the fun!  Please add me to the Texans with Chocolate, wherever we end up deployed...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Why does everyone want to dress me in drag?












You knew this was coming...
(sorry, Jeff, I had to edit it so I took it down and reposted.)

Betsy


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> My favourite brother is a David so I was going to join the David team but you seem to have wimped out... how undavid of you!


I have a brother named Geoffrey and another whose middle name is David. Both great guys so, I could not choose sides in any Jeff/David conflict.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You knew this was coming...
> (sorry, Jeff, I had to edit it so I took it down and reposted.)
> 
> Betsy


*sigh*

Yep. I knew it was only a matter of time...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

so, since my name is neither David or Jeff, I can be Swiss?  They have really great chocolate!  I'm down w/ that


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Yep. I knew it was only a matter of time...


It's a nice look for you....better than Zardoz. 

Betsy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

"Can't we just all get along?"  
(You knew someone would have to say it. Especially now since any pleasantries from visions of chocolate clothes are ruined.)


Karen


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a nice look for you....better than Zardoz.
> 
> Betsy


Maybe it's because he shaved his legs for this one.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You knew this was coming...
> 
> Betsy


I almost spit tea on my keyboard. That is too funny!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

With legs like those, how can the Davids lose?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Maybe it's because he shaved his legs for this one.


A "spit take" for me.... good point!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I almost sprayed my root beer reading this thread.  
Go Jeffs.  
deb


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Work it, David, work it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a nice look for you....better than Zardoz.
> 
> Betsy


ANYTHING is a better look than Zardoz.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Jeff said:


>


She's cute, but her face is a little too hairy for my tastes.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> She's cute, but her face is a little too hairy for my tastes.


I understand hair jealousy.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Is that me as Daxena, Cross-Dressing Warrior Princess?

But they told me they destroyed the footage...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Is that me as Daxena, Cross-Dressing Warrior Princess?
> 
> But they told me they destroyed the footage...


Nothing is ever destroyed.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't let Daniel Pyle see this pic, or else


Spoiler



he might be dreaming of you next.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

gina1230 said:


> Don't let Daniel Pyle see this pic, or else
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


He already has, he just doesn't want to admit it.

dalglish was a Jedi. I was probably a baker or a dental hygenist.


----------

